# Plow truck tires....



## TLS

My Cooper Discoverer's are shot. They got a lot of use last winter and I drove on them all summer. They're ready for replacement.

What is the "GO-TO" tire that guys are using these days?

Would likely be in the LT 265/75-16 size. Load range E as I'm usually over-weight with salt/spreader/plow/blower.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bfg all terrains.


----------



## TLS

Thanks, but there is no siping on those. Used them 20 years ago before I figured out what type of tire you need for snow/ice traction.


----------



## TLS

This is what I'm running currently, but was wondering whats newer/better from 10 years ago.


----------



## gc3

You ask ten guys that question on here and you get ten different tires. I use cepek fc-ll, and dueler at revo 2. With your weight your running you'd think almost any decent tire would be ok.


----------



## TLS

True!

The tread compound and siping make a HUGE difference though. All Terrain and Mud Terrain type tires are horrible in snow though, so not ANY tire will be OK for me.


----------



## gc3

I heard good things about the coopers.
Thought about giving them a try in the future sometime.


----------



## maxwellp

The Winterforce LT is Firestone's Light Truck/SUV Studdable Winter / Snow tire designed for the owners of medium- and heavy-duty commercial vans, SUVs and pickup trucks. Available in Load Range E (10-Ply Rated) sizes, Winterforce LT tires are for drivers looking for traditional wintertime traction on dry, wet and snow-covered roads.

Firestone Winterforce LT winter / snow radials feature a winter tread compound molded into an aggressive directional tread pattern with tread blocks that are siped and can be studded to offer the biting edges necessary to provide traction in snow and on ice. Independent tread blocks feature high-density siping to enhance grip in loose snow while the intermediate and shoulder tread blocks are molded to accept studs that further enhance traction on hard-packed snow and ice. The tire's internal structure includes twin steel belts on top of a polyester casing to combine strength with ride quality.

Winterforce LT winter / snow tires meet the industry's severe snow service requirements and are branded with the snowflake-on-the-mountain symbol.


----------



## gtmustang00

Goodyear duratracs here and love them.


----------



## Jguck25

maxwellp;1829375 said:


> The Winterforce LT is Firestone's Light Truck/SUV Studdable Winter / Snow tire designed for the owners of medium- and heavy-duty commercial vans, SUVs and pickup trucks. Available in Load Range E (10-Ply Rated) sizes, Winterforce LT tires are for drivers looking for traditional wintertime traction on dry, wet and snow-covered roads.
> 
> Firestone Winterforce LT winter / snow radials feature a winter tread compound molded into an aggressive directional tread pattern with tread blocks that are siped and can be studded to offer the biting edges necessary to provide traction in snow and on ice. Independent tread blocks feature high-density siping to enhance grip in loose snow while the intermediate and shoulder tread blocks are molded to accept studs that further enhance traction on hard-packed snow and ice. The tire's internal structure includes twin steel belts on top of a polyester casing to combine strength with ride quality.
> 
> Winterforce LT winter / snow tires meet the industry's severe snow service requirements and are branded with the snowflake-on-the-mountain symbol.


X2. I got them last year after always using all terrains. Absolutely no comparison. I loved these tires last year.


----------



## Jguck25

Used them all winter and they show surprisingly little wear


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

I'm currently running Bridgestone Blizzak WS965 tires for my snow work and they work very well. However, my Michelin LTX MS2 tires work great too.


----------



## gc3

I heard the Blizzaks are good also but a softer tire, so it grips better in the snow but they wear out faster on dry pavement


----------



## linckeil

the discoverer's you are running now is the best snow tire i've ever used in my 20 years of plowing residential. but you are right, they wear quick in the dry months - which is why i run a dedicated set just in the winter. i also have them studded, so that certainly makes a difference. 

people see the aggressive tread of a mud tire or an all terrian tire and assume it'll be great in the snow. all terrian is for "all types of terrian" - its a good all around compromise. Mud terrian is designed for "mud". the picture of the cooper you posted shows exactly what i look for in a great snow tire - big blocks, siping, and studdable. unfortunately any good snow tire will be a softer compound which is gonna wear fast on dry roads - thats just the way it is - maybe things will be different in the future as technology improves. 

last thing i want to say should really be the first consideration even before you select a tire - and thats tire size. its a fact that a narrow tire is better in the snow. but people love their fat tires and fool themselves into thinking their all season 315 tire with fancy "rockstar" rims are awesome in the snow. if these people gave a narrow snow tire a shot one winter, they would be amazed at how much better their truck performs in the snow. for a 3/4 or 1 ton truck i run a 235 tire. i would go up to a 245 if i had to, but that would be the maximum width for me. 

so to sum it all up - get a second set of rims (cheapie steels are just fine) and buy a new set of discovers to be used only in the winter months. stud them if that makes sense for your application. and try a 235 85 16 tire. thats my 2 cents.


----------



## cubicinches

I use Nokian Hakkapeliittas. I've run just about everything, and these are hands down the best snow tire I've ever had on a plow truck. The tread has full depth siping, the compound is very soft and full of silica. They're soft... so they won't last if you run them year round. But, that's why they work so well. It's a trade off... The best plowing tires won't be the longest lasting ones.

Nokian tires are made in Finland... It's winter all year over there. They know a thing or two about snow tires. 

Oh, and they're expensive too.


----------



## SHAWZER

I always plow with cooper discoverer m & s , switch out for the summer.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I run 265 terra grapplers. No issues

I don't care about the slight bit of traction I give up. I'm generally not driving through snow do it's irrelevant

Plus IMO skinny tires on a truck messed up stability


----------



## ss502gmc

I've run 285/16/16 BFG all terrains for years and never had an issue. I loved them and 2 sets lasted me 100,000 miles towing heavy trailers and plowing. Last year I got a set of 265/75 general grabbers AT2 studdable only because I got all 4 for $500 vs the $1100 for BFG's and money was tight. I didn't get stuck at all last season with them. I've put about 15,000 miles on them so far and they still look new although I think BFG wear better. In the winter I'm running with a 8ft fisher and full load of salt in the bed with spreader. Everyone will have there opinions about snow tires and while I 100% agree on narrower is better I have no complaints about the 285/75 BFG AT's for plowing or anything else. When these tires are done I'll be buying a set again.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Firestone Winterforce or Bridgestone Blizzak W965.

The Firestone is not quite as soft as the Blizzak, so the tradeoff is going to be wear vs. winter traction (the Firestone will last longer, but the Blizzak will be better on hard packed snow and ice). 

For anyone who has never used dedicated winter tires, either one of these will run circles around a typical A/T or M/T tire in the snow.


----------



## Whiffyspark

How many of you guys are actually driving in the snow? I guess driveway people might.


----------



## gc3

How many seasons/miles you gonna get out of the Blizzaks when just using in the winter?


----------



## Jguck25

Whiffyspark;1829595 said:


> How many of you guys are actually driving in the snow? I guess driveway people might.


I can tell you're from down south. Up here we get so much snow in rural areas that during larger storms there is always snow on the roads. The back roads will have up to 4 or 5 inches on them and same for main roads during really bad storms. The winter tires also help traction on packed snow and ice while driving that has beenough plowed already


----------



## jhenderson9196

I like Cooper ST MAXX. True snow tire. Wear is fair but the grip is great.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Jguck25;1829677 said:


> I can tell you're from down south. Up here we get so much snow in rural areas that during larger storms there is always snow on the roads. The back roads will have up to 4 or 5 inches on them and same for main roads during really bad storms. The winter tires also help traction on packed snow and ice while driving that has beenough plowed already


We are generally already on site before that happens. In 10 years I had to drive through snow once. That was in a state of emergency when they pulled state plows off the road

So like I said I guess if you're doing driveways it's a bigger concern


----------



## Jguck25

Whiffyspark;1829682 said:


> We are generally already on site before that happens. In 10 years I had to drive through snow once. That was in a state of emergency when they pulled state plows off the road
> 
> So like I said I guess if you're doing driveways it's a bigger concern


Wow lol you must do pretty big properties. I agree, you could probably get by with all season tires. Winter tires are mostly good for traveling and driveways


----------



## Whiffyspark

Almost all our sites have trucks that stay. One has a 1 mile commute that they run back and forth on. 

But other than that the only reason we leave is to salt. We have salt at our biggest site and we run it out of there


----------



## TLS

Treadwear life isn't really a huge issue with me.

My truck is a 2004 (bought it new) and it didn't click over to 40,000 miles yet!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## WIPensFan

Today I replaced my worn BFG AT KO's with Goodyear Wrangler AT Adventure with Kevlar. I love the BFG's and have had multiple sets, but I wanted to try something different just to see. So far so good with 11 miles!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Treadwright warden 265 75 r 16 load range e

https://www.treadwright.com/individual-product/87/WARDEN-265-75R16.00-E

I didn't know they were retreads but they wore better than virgin bfg's and were well balanced.


----------



## Buswell Forest

I am going to buy 4 Goodyear Ultra Grips, load range 121, 3,197 lbs. Need that capacity with the big V caked with snow..and our lazy boy sized frost heaves. Can't really beat the price and free shipping.

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/performance/winter/products


----------



## novawagonmaster

jhenderson9196;1829680 said:


> I like Cooper ST MAXX. True snow tire. Wear is fair but the grip is great.


That is not a snow tire at all. There is very little siping. That tire is designed for off road use.


----------



## AccuCon

Another one for Goodyear Duratracs....Hands down best tire I have ever had...Wicked good tried wear too

Thing with these tires is you forget you're not in four, a lot....Seriously...Ive been pushing away and I'm like is something wrong...hmmm oh yeah Im still in two

Plus I believe Goodyear has a $100 dollar rebate when you buy four (they aren't all that cheap so the hundred bucks is nice)

I second what all these people say (almost all):
http://www.1010tires.com/tires/Reviews/Goodyear/Wrangler+DuraTrac

~edit
Forgot to mention the tread wear is very impressive


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

I run bridgestone dueler at2 on my truck, excellent wear, and I've never had a problem in any snow condition


----------



## BUFF

BFG Commercial T/A Traction w/studs (if legal) http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...ehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes&tab=Specs
Winter rated, heavily siped, great on ice/hardpack/loose snow, tread cleans easily. I only run them in the winter on a OEM wheels.


----------



## basher

novawagonmaster;1829594 said:


> Firestone Winterforce or Bridgestone Blizzak W965.
> 
> The Firestone is not quite as soft as the Blizzak, so the tradeoff is going to be wear vs. winter traction (the Firestone will last longer, but the Blizzak will be better on hard packed snow and ice).
> 
> For anyone who has never used dedicated winter tires, either one of these will run circles around a typical A/T or M/T tire in the snow.


ANY winter tire will out perform off road tires, look for the mountain with a snowflake in it on the side wall.

I'll add another vote for Bridgestone Dueler AT revo2.

And agree there is NOTHING going to top the Nokian Hakkapeliittas. I run a set on a 4 door 2 WD sedan and it goes like stink in the snow and ice.


----------



## Antlerart06

Whiffyspark;1829682 said:


> We are generally already on site before that happens. In 10 years I had to drive through snow once. That was in a state of emergency when they pulled state plows off the road
> 
> So like I said I guess if you're doing driveways it's a bigger concern


You must live a boring life You must be a City Slicker 
You live at the lot all winter long So you don't have to drive in the snow
You have a Camper sitting there

I like the Hankooks tires on my SRW trucks Now on the DRW trucks I run the summer tread during winter time The weight that's on the DRW Don't have much problem with traction


----------



## SnoFarmer

I run bridgestone dueler revo at2 on one truck and a set of bridgestone dueler revo on another truck, excellent wear, and I've never had a problem in snow or ice but the BFG" i use to run didn't [email protected] ether.


----------



## Whiffyspark

SnoFarmer;1850902 said:


> I run bridgestone dueler revo at2 on one truck and a set of bridgestone dueler revo on another truck, excellent wear, and I've never had a problem in snow or ice but the BFG" i use to run didn't [email protected] ether.


Do you tow heavy with the revos? We have them here and I just can't bring myself to buy them over some other choices. Mainly Michelins


----------



## Whiffyspark

Antlerart06;1850896 said:


> You must live a boring life You must be a City Slicker
> You live at the lot all winter long So you don't have to drive in the snow
> You have a Camper sitting there


Far from the city. We get paid from first snow flake wether it sticks or not. So yeah I'm there. Lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

micheliens are some of the worst tires ive ever had on a truck, I couldn't wait to get them off.
The only thing they could do well is tow (heavy) down the highway.

they (bridgestones) do come in load range E you know.
They towed just fine, they didn't track as well as the Michelins but it wasn't anything to be concerned over.

A tire with a rib style of tread pattern will always track well compared to one's like the revos.

But this is about a tire for a plow truck and Michelins would be one of the last tires I would ever recommend.
They do poorly in the snow, gravel etc etc.
but shine on dry, grooved, highways.



Whiffyspark;1850972 said:


> Do you tow heavy with the revos? We have them here and I just can't bring myself to buy them over some other choices. Mainly Michelins


----------



## joshg

I bought a pair of lightly used Bridgestone Commercial Traction (buff mentioned above) I didn't stud them as I don't do a lot of miles on truck and don't want deticated winter tires I have to change. The tire has been great for me in the snow and versatile enough to use all summer when getting wood from the lot in the summer/spring/fall and that calls for some level of off road traction. With studs I think they'd be a step better. 

Alaska boss on here had them studded for his plowing...so I figure if he's putting them through their paces happily they'd work for me. I don't see a lot of ice, more snow usage. 

For what its worth I was just looking at recent consumer reports and they list winter truck tires. They rate them in this order: 
Michelin Latitude X-Ice XI 2 
Continental ExtremeWinterContact 
Nokian Hakkapeliitta R2 SUV 
Yokohama iceGUARD iG51v
Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V1 
General Altimax Arctic 
Nexen WINGUARD winSpike 
Toyo Observe GSi-5 
BFGoodrich Winter Slalom KSI 
Firestone Winterforce UV 
Cooper Discoverer M+S 

Problem with thier "truck" tire ratings is many of them seem to be the wrong load range for what we'd want.


----------



## gc3

My revo at2 were good in the snow but the wear is awful. Only used them 2 winter seasons. I want to get something else for this year.


----------



## jasburrito

I have a plow truck I put together to plow my 900 ft drive. Dodge 1500 fisher 7 1/2 mm1 with 265/75/16 bfg trails and no posi. Seem like there's only about 20/30% tread left. I have been looking for 1 or 2 tires at a time on Craig's list. But after getting tires and having them installed almost seems a waste of time. Any suggestions of my best bet. I have never plowed. But looking forward to it. This has been my favorite site for a few months now.


----------



## info4tim

gtmustang00;1829380 said:


> Goodyear duratracs here and love them.


X1K! Esp on Jeeps!


----------



## TLS

Bump for more opinions???


----------



## Doughboy12

I have what you have...there is a reason they haven't changed...and it isn't marketing.


----------



## TLS

Thanks!
Good to hear!


----------



## scottr

Yokohoma GOE Landers, We run these year round on the Dalton Hwy ( North Slope of Alaska) I have the tire shop sipe them and they work very well, I have these on my wife and daughters rigs also, they wear well, and track great. The Blizzak's are also very popular up here and do fantastic, but like others have said, if you don't swap them out in the spring, they melt off


----------



## jimbo64

I went to Goodyear Territory studded and have been pleased with them.


----------



## Sal_Moides

E reated DuraTrac M+S. Have revo a2 as well but these are all seasons. 22k duras. 30+k revos. Duras roll all year. The duras held up better than I thought.


----------

